# RZ's show your Coolerador thread (pics)



## rottenzombie

I like the show your Humi thread so I decided after reorganizing my Coolerador That I would like to see what kind of stuff you have in yours.

MY Stuff


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

Nice coolerdor,
I think I am finally going to have to go that route.

B


----------



## nosaj02

Nice collection. I have not gotten to the point where I need a coolerdor because all I buy is singles. I have yet to buy a box of anything but that may change tomorrow at the pepin event


----------



## borndead1

You call THAT a coolerdor? It's not even half full!


----------



## rottenzombie

borndead1 said:


> You call THAT a coolerdor? It's not even half full!


Is too :sl  It's 3/4 full and I still want more stuff


----------



## nosaj02

What size is the cooler?


----------



## rottenzombie

nosaj02 said:


> What size is the cooler?


60 QT,Kind of small but it needs to fit in an 18 wheeler.


----------



## IslandRick

What's important is there's QUALITY in your cooler not just quantity. Good looking assortment!:tu

Rick


----------



## RPB67

Nice cooler and great stash there.

Looks realy good there. :tu


----------



## jpa0741

I am working on filling my 150qt. I should have it packed my the end of the winter. The Macanudo boxes are full of singles.:tu


----------



## rottenzombie

jpa0741 said:


> I am working on filling my 150qt. I should have it packed my the end of the winter. The Macanudo boxes are full of singles.:tu


Nice set up,Sweet:tu:tu:tu


----------



## pusherman

jpa0741 - where did you get those sweet trays? Ive been thinking about buying some boxes from the local B&M and making my own. But yours look pretty damn nice...

-PM


----------



## Golden_Frog

Mine are all cheapies but you have to store them somewhere.:cp


----------



## jpa0741

pusherman said:


> jpa0741 - where did you get those sweet trays? Ive been thinking about buying some boxes from the local B&M and making my own. But yours look pretty damn nice...
> 
> -PM


I got my cedar trays from a fellow BOTL, but you can find them at cheaphumidors.com along with many other places.:tu


----------



## air1070

[No message]


----------



## SmokinApe

Question: Are you better off with your beads in a bowl or mesh bags? I have had mold outbreaks on the mesh bags, twice... I am thinking of ditching the bags...


----------



## rx2010

I keep mine in a gladware container with some holes punched in the lid, works great

I'll get some new pictures of mine today and post em up here


----------



## rottenzombie

SmokinApe said:


> Question: Are you better off with your beads in a bowl or mesh bags? I have had mold outbreaks on the mesh bags, twice... I am thinking of ditching the bags...


I have mine in mesh bags


----------



## physiognomy

Great thread... Here's mine


----------



## rottenzombie

physiognomy said:


> Great thread... Here's mine


:r:dr:dr:dr:dr Coleman


----------



## runningonmt64

Nice setup Rick, it looks like your starting to loose control.....in a good way


----------



## n3uka

Not really proud of this. It has gotten a little out of hand but will work till I figure out a better solution for my singles.

This is my 120qt cooler with only 5 finger bags. At least it keeps perfect rh/temp.


----------



## Opusfxd

Dude! You so need to order some of those trays from somewhere I saw but forgot where. :cb


----------



## duckmanco

:tpd: Highly recommend the "empty boxes to store singles in" route. And I happen to have a closet nearly full of them, PM your address if you are in need.


----------



## n3uka

They were in boxes to start but it got to be a pain. If the boxes weren't full or I moved them too much to search the feet would get damaged. I already have 8 cedar trays and would probably need 20 more if I wanted to put all them in trays. Thanks for the kind offer :tu



duckmanco said:


> :tpd: Highly recommend the "empty boxes to store singles in" route. And I happen to have a closet nearly full of them, PM your address if you are in need.


----------



## nosaj02

n3uka said:


> They were in boxes to start but it got to be a pain. If the boxes weren't full or I moved them too much to search the feet would get damaged. I already have 8 cedar trays and would probably need 20 more if I wanted to put all them in trays. Thanks for the kind offer :tu


Do find it easy searching for certain cigars using the bags instead or trays?


----------



## WyoBob

This is what happens when you spend too much time on Club Stogie
WyoBob


----------



## rottenzombie

WyoBob said:


> This is what happens when you spend too much time on Club Stogie
> WyoBob


WoW. I have a lot of catching up to do. Very nice.:tu


----------



## rottenzombie

nosaj02 said:


> Do find it easy searching for certain cigars using the bags instead or trays?


yes


----------



## brigey

rottenzombie said:


> Is too :sl  It's 3/4 full and I still want more stuff


*Next time get a bigger cooler. ROFLOL!*


----------



## nuke999

Here is mine. Its a 130 quart from Igloo. I've ordered more trays because I can't seem to stop buying cigars. I believe the slippery slope has stopped being a slope and is now a free fall......but to where? I told my wife that I will need to buy a second cooler soon. She said that they are ugly and I should just buy myself a cabinet humidor. I love my wife.


----------



## GoodFella

i have been looking at getting a cooler and this makes up my mind. although i dont need one yet but you have to start somwhere right. no point in haveing a bunch of cigars with no home. 
not to thred jack but this seems like some people to ask.
is there any name brands that i should look for or stay away from?


----------



## rottenzombie

GoodFella said:


> i have been looking at getting a cooler and this makes up my mind. although i dont need one yet but you have to start somwhere right. no point in haveing a bunch of cigars with no home.
> not to thred jack but this seems like some people to ask.
> is there any name brands that i should look for or stay away from?


I have an Igloo but any cooler with a good seal will work.


----------



## Major Captain Silly

rottenzombie said:


> I like the show your Humi thread so I decided after reorganizing my Coolerador That I would like to see what kind of stuff you have in yours.
> 
> MY Stuff


You got a whiffle ball in there?

MCS


----------



## rottenzombie

Major Captain Silly said:


> You got a whiffle ball in there?
> 
> MCS


Busted, :r It,s an oust fan.


----------



## n3uka

nuke999 said:


> Here is mine. Its a 130 quart from Igloo.


Is that the new invisible model or am I the only one that can't see it?


----------



## nuke999

n3uka said:


> Is that the new invisible model or am I the only one that can't see it?


Sorry. Can you see it now?


----------



## n3uka

nuke999 said:


> Sorry. Can you see it now?


I might have to hire you to organize my cooler :tu


----------



## WyoBob

GoodFella said:


> is there any name brands that i should look for or stay away from?


If "Thompsons" makes a cooler, I'd stay away from it

WyoBob


----------



## rottenzombie

nuke999 said:


> Here is mine. Its a 130 quart from Igloo. I've ordered more trays because I can't seem to stop buying cigars. I believe the slippery slope has stopped being a slope and is now a free fall......but to where? I told my wife that I will need to buy a second cooler soon. She said that they are ugly and I should just buy myself a cabinet humidor. I love my wife.


I like the inviable cooler..:tusweet  :r:r:r


----------



## czartim

WyoBob said:


> This is what happens when you spend too much time on Club Stogie
> WyoBob


Looks like you're getting low on the IT's. Better restock and pick up another cooler.


----------



## nuke999

rottenzombie said:


> I like the inviable cooler..:tusweet  :r:r:r


I reposted it. Check post #37. I'm still learning how to add pictures.


----------



## SuperDave

Here's the contents of my tiny coolerador. Its a 25 quart Igloo. There's one more row of stogies in the next post. I have 1 pound of 65% beads, split in each of the trays, with a tupperware container of beads in the bottom under the last tray. Will have to take out the home-made spanish cedar trays if I get many more cigars.p


----------



## SuperDave

last row


----------



## MithShrike

Those cedar trays...

http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=ch&Product_Code=TRAY


----------



## havana_lover

rottenzombie said:


> 60 QT,Kind of small but it needs to fit in an 18 wheeler.


wait, did you say fit it in an 18 wheeler?? LOL talk about travel humi.. hahaha :tu


----------



## rottenzombie

havana_lover said:


> wait, did you say fit it in an 18 wheeler?? LOL talk about travel humi.. hahaha :tu


I only need half my bunk to sleep in.My Stogies need me.


----------



## WyoBob

czartim said:


> Looks like you're getting low on the IT's. Better restock and pick up another cooler.


Heh, heh, heh. You just can't see the other three boxes

I think I have reached my cooler limit (according to the "CFO").

WyoBob


----------



## Cigar_Dan

here it is....not much but I'm working on it


----------



## rottenzombie

Cigar_Dan said:


> here it is....not much but I'm working on it


Still a nice set up :tu and it will fill up faster than you think,


----------



## Cigar_Dan

yeah i've been trying to stock it up....its coming along


----------



## rottenzombie

some new stuff to stick in my cooler


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

rottenzombie said:


> some new stuff to stick in my cooler


Nice haul, RZ. 
And lots of awesome coolerdors too!!
:tu


----------



## rottenzombie

cooleradors come out and play.:r


----------



## jaycarla

WyoBob said:


> If "Thompsons" makes a cooler, I'd stay away from it
> 
> WyoBob


:r!!!


----------



## rottenzombie

I still would like to see some cooleradors,so bump a de bump bump bump,,


----------



## sean373

i'll have to get pics of what i got so far.


----------



## yazzie

Okay Zombie here you go. I posted in the Show your Humi thread but what the hey.........Just set this up yesterday from consolidating 2 50qt., Igloos into 1 150qt. Monster










Now I have 2 empty 50 Qt. coolers.....Hmmmmmmmm...........


----------



## Bax

From the sticks Zombie sent me, I half expected to see a family of Cubans in there rolling away! :ss


----------



## rottenzombie

Bax said:


> From the sticks Zombie sent me, I half expected to see a family of Cubans in there rolling away! :ss


 Nope they're from the DR,:r


----------



## smokeyscotch

Here is mine. 65% beads, Oust, and trays. I am about to build a fan, and use some Floral foam as well. BTW, Nice coolers, all.:tu


----------



## drvr01

GoodFella said:


> i have been looking at getting a cooler and this makes up my mind. although i dont need one yet but you have to start somwhere right. no point in haveing a bunch of cigars with no home.
> not to thred jack but this seems like some people to ask.
> is there any name brands that i should look for or stay away from?


I got a 75 or so igloo in the boat.
I would have given it away before I read this post.
Now I`m trying to remember if it was used for the fish or the beer.


----------



## rottenzombie

smokeyscotch said:


> Here is mine. 65% beads, Oust, and trays. I am about to build a fan, and use some Floral foam as well. BTW, Nice coolers, all.:tu


I need to get some of those trays...you have a nice set up.:tu:tu


----------



## WyoBob

smokeyscotch said:


> Here is mine. 65% beads, Oust, and trays. I am about to build a fan, and use some Floral foam as well. BTW, Nice coolers, all.:tu


Your cooler is very neat and tidy and it looks like you have some good smokes. Both of my coolers look like they went "off road" for a few hundred miles. I can see where the trays really work well to keep things organized.

I see your cooler has "slots" so you could set it up like a fridge and put in shelving. Did you consider doing this? I don't think you'd be able to fit as many cigars in a cooler doing it this way but it would make it easier to get at the specific cigar you wanted without moving trays and boxes.

WyoBob (vowing to try & be a neater and tidier gorilla in the new year)


----------



## smokeyscotch

WyoBob said:


> Your cooler is very neat and tidy and it looks like you have some good smokes. Both of my coolers look like they went "off road" for a few hundred miles. I can see where the trays really work well to keep things organized.
> 
> *I see your cooler has "slots" so you could set it up like a fridge and put in shelving. Did you consider doing this? I don't think you'd be able to fit as many cigars in a cooler doing it this way but it would make it easier to get at the specific cigar you wanted without moving trays and boxes. *
> 
> WyoBob (vowing to try & be a neater and tidier gorilla in the new year)


That never crossed my mind. I apprciate the idea. I'll post up if it works out. I can see immediately how it would help airflow.

(Vowing to look outside, ummm, inside the box. A little more.):tu


----------



## sean373

heres mine, just added a vibe vs reo 20 robusto sampler. unfortantly the 2 boxes next to the brazilias are empty. but im working on it. :ss


----------



## yazzie

smokeyscotch said:


> Here is mine. 65% beads, Oust, and trays. I am about to build a fan, and use some Floral foam as well. BTW, Nice coolers, all.:tu


Hey Smokey, nice set up! I think I may recognize a few familiar smokes in there :tu:ss


----------



## Twill413

Can't wait, I am setting up a new 120 qt. when I get off work tonight. Will post some pics when I have shed my old crabshell and settled into something a little more comfortable. My favorite Christmas gift this year :r. Plus it helps to transport all the other gifts home today. What can't a cooler do?


----------



## nosaj02

smokeyscotch said:


> Here is mine. 65% beads, Oust, and trays. I am about to build a fan, and use some Floral foam as well. BTW, Nice coolers, all.:tu


Cooler looks awesome. For me, the only thing stopping me from converting is having to find sticks. I would hate having to take out tray after tray to find one stick. Right now Im leaning more towards a Vino and the coolerdor for box and aging storage.


----------



## rottenzombie

sean373 said:


> heres mine, just added a vibe vs reo 20 robusto sampler. unfortantly the 2 boxes next to the brazilias are empty. but im working on it. :ss


pretty nice set up I like the tubes on the lid idea..


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Well, here I go......
This is what I started with last weekend:

















List of ingredients:
1 - 150 Qt Rubbermaid Marine Cooler
1.5 Pounds Heartfelt 65% Beads 
8 - White Knee High Stockings
2 - Oust Fans (possibly discontinued)
1 - Oregon Scientific BAR-388HGA Wireless Weather Station for remote humidity and temp monitoring
4 - 3/8" x 4" x 16" Spanish Cedar Boards for shelving
2 - 3/8" x 3" x 16" Spanish Cedar Boards for shelving
1 - 2" x 6" x 8' Doug Fir for the stand
8 - 2 1/2" decking screws

Put it all together and you have:

























A pretty sad and bare coolerdor!

Shelf Detail (Each shelf consists of three boards with about 1/2" air gap between each):


----------



## jpa0741

jpa0741 said:


> I am working on filling my 150qt. I should have it packed my the end of the winter. The Macanudo boxes are full of singles.:tu


Here is a a more recect pic. Looks like it is almost time for another.


----------



## MarkinCA

Nice looking cooliodors my fellow gorillas. Much creativity here...:cb


----------



## rx2010

Alright I took some pictures just a few minutes ago, here they are
Most of the boxes are filled with singles, the only boxes filled with their namesakes are the WOA, ESG and one of the 5 Vegas Golds(a generous gift from my SS on CA forums).

Here is my first cooler that I've had for close to a year now,








one 5 Vegas Gold box has 10 golds left, the other is my entire collection of about 20 ish cubans

Here is my opus box that sits at the bottom for aging








Here is my new cooler, filled entirely with recent purchases, mmm macanudos!
















juuust kidding, here's the Mac box filled with my recent Pepin purchases and acquisitions (here are some better pictures)
















Here's the Fuente box with my nicer overflow stuff









the Montecristo box filled with mostly Robustos










My cube has room for one or two more boxes, and at that point I will have to stop buying or start smoking a lot more to continue purchasing (aside from some of the singles room I have in the boxes)

I hope you have enjoyed my humble but growing collection :ss


----------



## nozero

Wow! Those are some VERY nice setups ya'll have there! Thanks for sharing the pictures! 

I recently had to use cooler, but only while I straightened out an issue with the Savoy humidifier that came with a humi recently purchased from from Holts. I guess I let the humidity get to high, it was up to 75%?

Last Wednesday, I opened it up and found mold on the humidifier. Nothing major just and no scent of mold in the humi and no visual indicators either, only the very early stages on two of the vents in the humidifier. I promptly got the cooler from the garage, made sure it was clean, then moved all the sticks and one box of Carlos Torano Exodus 1959s from that humi into the cooler. 

I was thrilled at how quickly it picked up the proper RH from just two humicare packs! It's nice to know that I have a easy backup using the cooler if I'm to encounter any other problems, even though it's currently empty.
:tu


----------



## smitty

Very nice setups!
I have been debating a cooler for a while now. Trying to decide between the end table humi and a cooler. 

Do most of you guys use passive humidifaction rather than an oasis?


----------



## St. Lou Stu

smitty said:


> Very nice setups!
> I have been debating a cooler for a while now. Trying to decide between the end table humi and a cooler.
> 
> Do most of you guys use passive humidifaction rather than an oasis?


Yeah, passive it is.
For me anyway.


----------



## yamaha6000

Here is my first cooler, I've been shopping lately for a bigger one.


----------



## rottenzombie

St. Lou Stu said:


> Well, here I go......
> This is what I started with last weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of ingredients:
> 1 - 150 Qt Rubbermaid Marine Cooler
> 1.5 Pounds Heartfelt 65% Beads
> 8 - White Knee High Stockings
> 2 - Oust Fans (possibly discontinued)
> 1 - Oregon Scientific BAR-388HGA Wireless Weather Station for remote humidity and temp monitoring
> 4 - 3/8" x 4" x 16" Spanish Cedar Boards for shelving
> 2 - 3/8" x 3" x 16" Spanish Cedar Boards for shelving
> 1 - 2" x 6" x 8' Doug Fir for the stand
> 8 - 2 1/2" decking screws
> 
> Put it all together and you have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pretty sad and bare coolerdor!
> 
> Shelf Detail (Each shelf consists of three boards with about 1/2" air gap between each):


wow very nice set up....:tu


----------



## AD720

St. Lou Stu said:


> Well, here I go......
> This is what I started with last weekend:
> 
> List of ingredients:
> 1 - 150 Qt Rubbermaid Marine Cooler
> 1.5 Pounds Heartfelt 65% Beads
> 8 - White Knee High Stockings
> 2 - Oust Fans (possibly discontinued)
> 1 - Oregon Scientific BAR-388HGA Wireless Weather Station for remote humidity and temp monitoring
> 4 - 3/8" x 4" x 16" Spanish Cedar Boards for shelving
> 2 - 3/8" x 3" x 16" Spanish Cedar Boards for shelving
> 1 - 2" x 6" x 8' Doug Fir for the stand
> 8 - 2 1/2" decking screws
> 
> Put it all together and you have:
> 
> A pretty sad and bare coolerdor!
> 
> Shelf Detail (Each shelf consists of three boards with about 1/2" air gap between each):


Brilliant!


----------



## 688sonarmen

:tpd:

I have an urge to run to Home Depot!


----------



## netprophet21

Got this setup a while back. Got beads in the bottom but they are hard to see in the pic. Also have some spanish cedar trays on their way. :cb


----------



## AD720

Have to find some cedar for the shelfs so I can turn it upright, but here it is as a work in progress. 

1 pound Heartfelt 65% beads.
2 Oust Fans
48 Quart Cooler


----------



## BamaDoc77

rx2010 said:


> Alright I took some pictures just a few minutes ago, here they are
> Most of the boxes are filled with singles, the only boxes filled with their namesakes are the WOA, ESG and one of the 5 Vegas Golds(a generous gift from my SS on CA forums).
> 
> Here is my first cooler that I've had for close to a year now,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one 5 Vegas Gold box has 10 golds left, the other is my entire collection of about 20 ish cubans
> 
> Here is my opus box that sits at the bottom for aging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my new cooler, filled entirely with recent purchases, mmm macanudos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juuust kidding, here's the Mac box filled with my recent Pepin purchases and acquisitions (here are some better pictures)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Fuente box with my nicer overflow stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Montecristo box filled with mostly Robustos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cube has room for one or two more boxes, and at that point I will have to stop buying or start smoking a lot more to continue purchasing (aside from some of the singles room I have in the boxes)
> 
> I hope you have enjoyed my humble but growing collection :ss


AHHH, maybe the fineest NC made....the Zona Del Este....:tu:tu:tu


----------



## yardgnome02

This is what my cooler looks like after a month.







and the boxes for loose sticks


----------



## BillyCigars

Haha, Ya done good!! :ss:ss


----------



## Poriggity

Impressive.. this makes me wanna go find my cooler.
Scott


----------



## Jbailey

Not a current picture but you get the idea.


----------



## rottenzombie

Jbailey said:


> Not a current picture but you get the idea.


pretty sweet looking set up


----------



## longash

Sweet setups. :dr

Just started ... only got first 50 ct humi 3 weeks ago ... half full of singles already. They're like sirens calling me to be dashed on the rocks!

... must ... resist ... urge ... to ... buy ... boxes:ss

Hey, what's this site called cigarbid.com ? Well, I guess there's no harm in checking it out.


----------



## awsmith4

longash said:


> Sweet setups. :dr
> 
> Just started ... only got first 50 ct humi 3 weeks ago ... half full of singles already. They're like sirens calling me to be dashed on the rocks!
> 
> ... must ... resist ... urge ... to ... buy ... boxes:ss
> 
> * Hey, what's this site called cigarbid.com ? Well, I guess there's no harm in checking it out.*


No harm at all...(he says with a sinister laugh)


----------



## SmokeFiend

Here are some pics of one of my coolers, I won't post the pics of the other because it would just be too embarassing to show that mess.


----------



## Galvin0791

Bump.


----------



## hotreds

Put a buncha stuff in my new Igloo today. Also, a shot of my smoking corner in what used to be my gym room. The TV hangs from the wall near where I stood to take the pic.


----------



## Aaron S.

I purchased this 48 qt. cooler about 6 weeks ago. When I bought it I had maybe 30 sticks to put in it. I can't believe I let you guys convince me that buying the cooler was a good idea. I thought it would take me a few years to get it filled up. It has a little room left, but I will need another one very soon. The dog in the picture is Buddy. As you can see he likes the smell of my sticks.:ss


----------



## gocowboys

Aaron S. said:


> I purchased this 48 qt. cooler about 6 weeks ago. When I bought it I had maybe 30 sticks to put in it. I can't believe I let you guys convince me that buying the cooler was a good idea. I thought it would take me a few years to get it filled up. It has a little room left, but I will need another one very soon. The dog in the picture is Buddy. As you can see he likes the smell of my sticks.:ss


We usually warn to go big around here.


----------



## MikeyC

Aaron S. said:


> I purchased this 48 qt. cooler about 6 weeks ago. When I bought it I had maybe 30 sticks to put in it. I can't believe I let you guys convince me that buying the cooler was a good idea. I thought it would take me a few years to get it filled up. It has a little room left, but I will need another one very soon. The dog in the picture is Buddy. As you can see he likes the smell of my sticks.:ss


What are those cigars in the gold boxes on the top right?


----------



## Aaron S.

MikeyC said:


> What are those cigars in the gold boxes on the top right?


Those are CAO 65th Anniversary Ton Ton's.


----------



## romwarrior

Aaron S. said:


> I purchased this 48 qt. cooler about 6 weeks ago. When I bought it I had maybe 30 sticks to put in it. I can't believe I let you guys convince me that buying the cooler was a good idea. I thought it would take me a few years to get it filled up. It has a little room left, but I will need another one very soon. The dog in the picture is Buddy. As you can see he likes the smell of my sticks.:ss


Nice! If you run out of room I'll "store" those RP Vintages for you. Look like 1992's. Me like!! Nice selection...


----------



## Navydoc

St. Lou Stu said:


> Well, here I go......
> This is what I started with last weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of ingredients:
> 1 - 150 Qt Rubbermaid Marine Cooler
> 1.5 Pounds Heartfelt 65% Beads
> 8 - White Knee High Stockings
> 2 - Oust Fans (possibly discontinued)
> 1 - Oregon Scientific BAR-388HGA Wireless Weather Station for remote humidity and temp monitoring
> 4 - 3/8" x 4" x 16" Spanish Cedar Boards for shelving
> 2 - 3/8" x 3" x 16" Spanish Cedar Boards for shelving
> 1 - 2" x 6" x 8' Doug Fir for the stand
> 8 - 2 1/2" decking screws
> 
> Put it all together and you have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pretty sad and bare coolerdor!
> 
> Shelf Detail (Each shelf consists of three boards with about 1/2" air gap between each):


Now that is one sweet set-up!!! Good for you bro.


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Navydoc said:


> Now that is one sweet set-up!!! Good for you bro.


Thanks Doc.
You should see it nowadays! I'm almost in need of another. I'll try to get some 'filled' pics soon.:tu


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Pics with it not lookin so homely...


----------



## rottenzombie

St. Lou Stu said:


> Pics with it not lookin so homely...


NICE


----------



## GoodFella

120qt igloo i just set this up this week.


----------



## wayner123

Aaron S. said:


> I purchased this 48 qt. cooler about 6 weeks ago. When I bought it I had maybe 30 sticks to put in it. I can't believe I let you guys convince me that buying the cooler was a good idea. I thought it would take me a few years to get it filled up. It has a little room left, but I will need another one very soon. The dog in the picture is Buddy. As you can see he likes the smell of my sticks.:ss


:r, I don't know why exactly but that picture is freakin FUNNY! I love the indecisive glare he is giving the sticks. It looks much like me when I open my cooler.


----------



## rottenzombie

Bump,for shameless self promotion..:ss


----------



## Savor the Stick

*Ok I have to have a coolerdor! *

*I am finishing filling up 2 150 ct Humi's. I have to have more room. I think I will build something like st louis stu made with the rubbermaid 150qt marine. *

List of ingredients:
1 - 150 Qt Rubbermaid Marine Cooler
1.5 Pounds Heartfelt 65% Beads 
8 - White Knee High Stockings
2 - Oust Fans (possibly discontinued)
1 - Oregon Scientific BAR-388HGA Wireless Weather Station for remote humidity and temp monitoring
4 - 3/8" x 4" x 16" Spanish Cedar Boards for shelving
2 - 3/8" x 3" x 16" Spanish Cedar Boards for shelving
1 - 2" x 6" x 8' Doug Fir for the stand
8 - 2 1/2" decking screws

*well I better get started*

*Regrads, :ss:ss:ss*

*Savor*


----------



## romwarrior

Savor the Stick said:


> *Ok I have to have a coolerdor! *
> 
> *I am finishing filling up 2 150 ct Humi's. I have to have more room. I think I will build something like st louis stu made with the rubbermaid 150qt marine. *
> 
> List of ingredients:
> 1 - 150 Qt Rubbermaid Marine Cooler
> 1.5 Pounds Heartfelt 65% Beads
> 8 - White Knee High Stockings
> 2 - Oust Fans (possibly discontinued)
> 1 - Oregon Scientific BAR-388HGA Wireless Weather Station for remote humidity and temp monitoring
> 4 - 3/8" x 4" x 16" Spanish Cedar Boards for shelving
> 2 - 3/8" x 3" x 16" Spanish Cedar Boards for shelving
> 1 - 2" x 6" x 8' Doug Fir for the stand
> 8 - 2 1/2" decking screws
> 
> *well I better get started*
> 
> *Regrads, :ss:ss:ss*
> 
> *Savor*


I believe this thread is called *SHOW *your coolerdor, so let see some pics! :ss


----------



## rottenzombie

Here is the latest pic of my cooler.


----------



## pro2625

holy cow RZ....You are low on sticks....I think you need to be bombed! :tu


----------



## rottenzombie

pro2625 said:


> holy cow RZ....You are low on sticks....I think you need to be bombed! :tu


:r:rWell I still have my 200 count humidor to fill up.


----------



## troutbreath

St. Lou Stu said:


> Pics with it not lookin so homely...


That's pretty sweet. Wonder if I could hide that from my wife . . .


----------



## Ormonster

My first Coolidor


----------



## pro2625

Im going to need to make a coolidor soon as Im running out of space already in my 100 ct humidor.....Keep those pics coming:tu


----------



## pro2625

rottenzombie said:


> Here is the latest pic of my cooler.


DAMN! :tu:ss


----------



## ronhoffman2

150 QT Coleman. Should be ready to fill in a day or 2. Lexan shelves are temp. until i order me some spanish cedar to make shelves with.


----------



## St. Lou Stu

ronhoffman2 said:


> 150 QT Coleman. Should be ready to fill in a day or 2. Lexan shelves are temp. until i order me some spanish cedar to make shelves with.


Looks sweet!
Hell, Lexan would be a perfect permanent solution IMHO.
Cedar from boxes and trays would be enough cedar.

The only reason I went with cedar is because I had nothing else.
:2


----------



## ronhoffman2

St. Lou Stu said:


> Looks sweet!
> Hell, Lexan would be a perfect permanent solution IMHO.
> Cedar from boxes and trays would be enough cedar.
> 
> The only reason I went with cedar is because I had nothing else.
> :2


i was kind of digging the way the cedar shelves looked, but you do raise a good point. there isn't anything wrong with the Lexan. And it was the right price...free...from work. And at 1/4", it seems sturdy enough. we'll see when i start adding the boxes.

BTW: In case you haven't noticed, your cooler was a big influence for me. It was exactly what I wanted in a coolerdor, so I thank you.


----------



## leasingthisspace

View attachment 20235


I know it is small. I know it is ugly too. The guy I got it from had painted the outside brown. I have already ordered the beads for it. I am going to line the inside with some empty boxes. I will show more pics when it is more worthy of being seen.


----------



## rottenzombie

leasingthisspace said:


> View attachment 20235
> 
> 
> I know it is small. I know it is ugly too. The guy I got it from had painted the outside brown. I have already ordered the beads for it. I am going to line the inside with some empty boxes. I will show more pics when it is more worthy of being seen.


I like it..:tu


----------



## :eevis

Please don't laugh... I am on a non-existent budget. Had to make do with what i had. The cooler is the old style Coleman with the metal latch on it. Hold temp and RH really well Somebody left it at my house after a cookout. Bonus: It has a bottle opener on the handle... Pick out a cigar and open a beer at the same time..Genius!:tu


----------



## rottenzombie

:eevis said:


> Please don't laugh... I am on a non-existent budget. Had to make do with what i had. The cooler is the old style Coleman with the metal latch on it. Hold temp and RH really well Somebody left it at my house after a cookout. Bonus: It has a bottle opener on the handle... Pick out a cigar and open a beer at the same time..Genius!:tu


Nice.:tu


----------



## TripleF

:eevis said:


> Please don't laugh... I am on a non-existent budget. Had to make do with what i had. The cooler is the old style Coleman with the metal latch on it. Hold temp and RH really well Somebody left it at my house after a cookout. Bonus: It has a bottle opener on the handle... Pick out a cigar and open a beer at the same time..Genius!:tu


It's CLASSIC bro. :tu Wish it were mine!!!

Don't apologize for gettin' the job done with what you've got to work with. :ss


----------



## dccraft

:tu


:eevis said:


> Please don't laugh... I am on a non-existent budget. Had to make do with what i had. The cooler is the old style Coleman with the metal latch on it. Hold temp and RH really well Somebody left it at my house after a cookout. Bonus: It has a bottle opener on the handle... Pick out a cigar and open a beer at the same time..Genius!:tu


I would be proud of that classic box! It looks really sweet and it will probably be more durable than the plastic ones. Great set-up!


----------



## Gone Dave

:eevis said:


> Please don't laugh... I am on a non-existent budget. Had to make do with what i had. The cooler is the old style Coleman with the metal latch on it. Hold temp and RH really well Somebody left it at my house after a cookout. Bonus: It has a bottle opener on the handle... Pick out a cigar and open a beer at the same time..Genius!:tu


DUDE!
That box is GREAT!
You must be a younger man, as any born before say 1975 would tell you there has never been a better cooler/lid match!:tu:tu


----------



## Cigarin-Martin

Its original bro, got that retro look to it, keep it n be proud!:tu


----------



## :eevis

Well, I gues that i have an antique coolerador then, No shame anymore :tu


----------



## sqhertz

i know its not much at all compared to some others , but im working with what i have...and i know i should keep my temps cooler, but thats about as high as its been getting. drops down to ~70* at night.





and what i throw the 'to be smoked soon' sticks in...




just got the famous nic. 1k's in yesterday , and even though they were a bit dry when they arrived , the one i had was very tasty. and the FdO's are great but have got better with time in the cooler. 
:ss


----------



## milehighgolfer

still trying to fill this bad boy up so I can move on to a 120qt!!!!


----------



## elderboy02

I am going to be buying a cooler tonight. Thanks for all the pics!


----------



## ronhoffman2

Progress of my cooler.


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Nice cooler Ron!!


----------



## Snake Hips

sqhertz said:


> i know its not much at all compared to some others , but im working with what i have...and i know i should keep my temps cooler, but thats about as high as its been getting. drops down to ~70* at night.
> 
> and what i throw the 'to be smoked soon' sticks in...
> 
> just got the famous nic. 1k's in yesterday , and even though they were a bit dry when they arrived , the one i had was very tasty. and the FdO's are great but have got better with time in the cooler.
> :ss


Haha, I'm diggin' your Fauxhibador!


----------



## assaultnco

*Coolidors used in Iraq*

I am currently holding 4 coolidors full of a various assortment of cigars. Some are good premium, but most are quantity cigars . Bundle brands. I supply the Soldiers here at one of the army camps in Iraq with free cigars every Tuesday night on what we call cigar night at the camps hangout..."The Mudhouse." The Soldiers come down for free coffee, espresso and the sort, but the draw on Tuesday's is the free cigars. I am a civilian contractor working in Iraq, but on Tuesday nights, I volunteer to keep the Troops smoking and enjoying themselves. I have 2 supporters here at Club Stogie as wel as a few other donors that supply me with cigars to keep this going. I have four 12 pk coolidors as well as a large orange Gott water coolidor. I have 2 water bottles lying on their side with about 1/2 cup of distilled water. The bottles have small holes in the top side so the water doesn't leak. The humidity stays around 69-71% always. They do nicely in keeping the cigars hydrated between Tuesdays. If any one would like to get involved with keeping my supply stocked for the Troops, send me a line and I will let you know what we do, and share some pics of the Tuesday night happenings. Thanks for the great reading in my off time Club Stogie.

[email protected]

Take care and smoke one for me also, Assaultnco:gn


----------



## okierock

:eevis said:


> Please don't laugh... I am on a non-existent budget. Had to make do with what i had. The cooler is the old style Coleman with the metal latch on it. Hold temp and RH really well Somebody left it at my house after a cookout. Bonus: It has a bottle opener on the handle... Pick out a cigar and open a beer at the same time..Genius!:tu


Hey man... I left my cooler at your house awhile back. Can I come and get it dude?

I think there were some cigars in it or something if I remember right.:chk

Nice setup.:tu


----------



## dayplanner

*How to class up a $20 Coleman cooler*

Ok, here's my coolerdor setup.

Some of you might be familiar with my favored cigar storage system, the humble Coleman cooler. These things are only so-so as far as cold storage of food, but as functional and cost effective cigar storage, they are without peer. I have been buying these for years and they can be found for between $18-$25 depending on whether you buy on or off-season for this type of gear. I have gotten most of mine from Dick's Sporting Goods or the local Safeway supermarket.

For box storage, these thrifty coolers are light, tight, and sized just about right. My personal favorites are the 50qt and 48qt units. The 48 is pictured below.

However, when storing loose sticks, you'd have to find some empty boxes to hold them. Picking over the local B&M or reusing boxes you've emptied works fine, but you're left with the sometimes frustrating exercise of "humidor Tetris®." Well, in anticipation of some custom bundles, I decided that this solution was lacking just a bit of flair. And so I decided to give a local cigar smoking woodworking artist a ringy-dingy. A few PM's back and forth, a few week's time and bam! What do we have here?

That's right, voila! A set of three interlocking cigar trays sized to custom fit a Coleman 48qt cooler. The sides and bottoms are made from 1/4" Spanish Cedar plywood as are the movable dividers.

The bottoms have interlocking cleats (I think that's the term) to keep the trays in perfect alignment. The bottoms have 1/4" slots for circulation and the sides have 1/2" slots for handholds. I had the trays sized so that I could place containers with my homemade silica kitty litter humidification crystals in containers on both sides. More likely, I'll stick boxes there. 

And here's a shot from the top showing to show off my new trays.

These trays are gorgeous, smell great, and will be the perfect storage system for some very pampered cigars.

Wilkey


----------



## :eevis

okierock said:


> Hey man... I left my cooler at your house awhile back. Can I come and get it dude?
> 
> I think there were some cigars in it or something if I remember right.:chk
> 
> Nice setup.:tu


 Oh that was your cooler. To bad the statute of limitations has worn off on that. I believe the old saying goes "finders keepers, you shouldn't have left it here, now dry your peepers!!:ss


----------



## neoflex

Those trays are great! Does your source sell these in different sizes or were these just a project he did for you? I could use a couple trays for my end table cabinet for singles and these look like a great way to go. I love that they are nice and deep. I have two trays now but after I stack the sticks 2 high they are pretty much maxed out. I'm tired of looking through the glass doors and seeing ziplocks stacked with singles because my trays are maxed out.


----------



## Josh Pip

3x5card,

Are all those coolers full of smokes?

Pip


----------



## Fritz

Josh Pip said:


> 3x5card,
> 
> Are all those coolers full of smokes?
> 
> Pip


If they are, he is the luckiest man I know. :dr I don't think I will ever have a collection that big.


----------



## Josh Pip

Fritz said:


> If they are, he is the luckiest man I know. :dr I don't think I will ever have a collection that big.


Amen!!! All I have right now is a small travel humi. with about 10 smokes.

Pip


----------



## wayner123

I have been wanting to post pics of my setup for a while now, and I organized everything today, so why not :ss

It's a 100qt Coleman Xtreme. I got it for $39 at K-Mart on a clearance sell. It was actually more than that, but there was no sticker on it so I got it for the 70qt price :tu

The top silver box keeps what I plan to smoke soon.










Here you can see the shelves I use for most of my storage. The Davidoff box also holds odd singles.










I try to keep bags down to minimum, but this is about average for how many I have.


----------



## Smokin Gator

I just bought that same ^^^^ 100 Qt. cooler today at Wally World for $36. I am gathering the parts for my first coolerador and am pretty excited. I am going vertical though and use those slots for cedar boards.

I'll post pron when I am done!!


----------



## BlackDog

Wayner, is that a little fan you've got in there?


----------



## wayner123

BlackDog said:


> Wayner, is that a little fan you've got in there?


Yeah it's a little Oust fan. That particular style is discontinued and is getting harder to find.


----------



## BlackDog

Thanks. Looks like a good idea. Nice set up you have there.


----------



## BlackDog

wayner123 said:


> Yeah it's a little Oust fan. That particular style is discontinued and is getting harder to find.


I stopped at the hardware store today and found a similar Oust fan, which takes a "D" cell battery internally. They were clearing them out for $7.25, so I bought 2 to keep one as a back up.


----------



## Smokin Gator

I think I am set with stuff for my coolerador. Here is what I have or have on order:

100 Quart Coleman cooler - $36
Oust fan - $9.69
5 Spanish cedar trays - $59
2 digital hygrometers and 1 pound of beads from Heartfelt - $73.99
Spanish cedar 1/4 plank for shelving - $13.00

So for about $200 I should have a very nice home for a bunch of sticks.


----------



## bazookajoe

okay so I don't really have one of these, but I want one...


----------



## NoValidTitle

Smokin Gator said:


> I am going vertical though and use those slots for cedar boards.


That's a damn good idea.


----------



## Molarman777

Why do you guys do this to me? Dam you all and your stash thats always bigger than mine!:chk



Nice cooledors I am going to have to fire mine up soon if you guys keep posting all those "purdy" cigars


Great pics.


----------



## elderboy02

I love this thread :tu


----------



## Jimbo14

Wow some of you guys spend thousands!!!! Very impressive stuff.


----------



## bigdog20

sean373 said:


> heres mine, just added a vibe vs reo 20 robusto sampler. unfortantly the 2 boxes next to the brazilias are empty. but im working on it. :ss


how big is that cooler?


----------



## bigdog20

yamaha6000 said:


> Here is my first cooler, I've been shopping lately for a bigger one.


how big is that cooler?


----------



## rottenzombie

bigdog20 said:


> how big is that cooler?


It looks like a 60qt , about the same size as mine.


----------



## EdATX

That Rubbermaid cooler is nice.. I didn't see any at Walmart when I was there the other day, so I picked up at 60 quart one. Can always use it later for camping.


----------



## TOB9595

I couldn't hold back on the 150 qt Coleman. Got a good deal with shipping from Walmart.. Came to ~ $80.



















Holds humi well as is expected.









Tom


----------



## rx2010

rx2010 said:


> Alright I took some pictures just a few minutes ago, here they are
> Most of the boxes are filled with singles, the only boxes filled with their namesakes are the WOA, ESG and one of the 5 Vegas Golds(a generous gift from my SS on CA forums).
> 
> Here is my first cooler that I've had for close to a year now,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cube has room for one or two more boxes, and at that point I will have to stop buying or start smoking a lot more to continue purchasing (aside from some of the singles room I have in the boxes)
> 
> I hope you have enjoyed my humble but growing collection :ss


from a year ago to today


----------



## Codename47

My stash (Por Larranaga PC Cabinet of 50 is not visible). I have to think where to store them now, because my tupperdor is totally crowded and a box of Partagas Lusitanias is on the way :ss


----------



## Mark C

Codename47 said:


> I have to think where to store them now, because my tupperdor is totally crowded and a box of Partagas Lusitanias is on the way :ss


My 120 qt is only 1/3-1/2 full, I can help you out, and my rental fees are very reasonable


----------



## ronhoffman2

Here's an up to date pic of the cooler. It's almost full. I foresee another one before summer. Damn slope.


----------



## rottenzombie

rx2010 said:


> from a year ago to today


Nice Pics.and some good looking smokes


----------



## rottenzombie

bump


----------



## Max_Power

great thread. I do believe a cooler is what I'm about to do.


----------

